
World’s first flying car prepares for take-off - gibsonf1
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/engineering/article5489287.ece
======
vaksel
<http://terrafugia.com/vehicle.html>

I would call it a compact airplane, rather than a car.

The Moller at least looks cool <http://www.moller.com/>

